# NAS - The Reds Showed Some Love on Valentine's Day



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Cornflake gave me a ring today & asked me if I wanted to go do some fishing out at NAS after he was done with class. There was no way that I could refuse that offer, so we headed out there around 2:00 this afternoon. Made a pit stop at Tight Lines to grab some bait &, in Cornflake's case, a new rod setup. Haha. Armed with some menhaden, fiddlers, two rotting mullet (which I told Cornflake were not going to catch us anything), & Cornflake's "new" kayak, we headed out to our favorite spot on NAS. We both baited up our shark rods with the old mullet & then ran them out just a hundred yards or so. We each put a surf rod baited with menhaden out & then decided to try some other stuff while we waited for a run. Cornflake rigged up for sheepshead & I put on a Gotcha Jigfish & we started working the area. Nothing produced, so we sat down for a while. Cornflake had the first run on his 4/0, & then one on his Tidewater, both of which ended without a hookup. I picked up my casting setup & started working a big rattletrap this time, when all of a sudden I hear Cornflake yelling & my 6/0 screaming. I run over, pick it up, disengage the clicker, & hope that the "shark" will continue on it's run. It stopped for a few seconds, but then picked it back up & started hauling towards Cuba. I let it run for another 15 seconds or so before engaging the reel & the fight was on. About five minutes later we realized that what I had hooked up with was not a shark, but instead my new personal record redfish. We both looked at it after dragging it onto the beach & knew that it was huge, but how big was it? I grabbed the tape measure & had to measure a few times because I was in disbelief that I had really just shattered my personal record of 41.75''. The red measured at 45.5'', & man was I ecstatic! Got some photos & then released the hawg to fight another day. Fished a while longer with a few short runs but no hookups, then called it quits around 5:30 & headed home. 

*Tally for the Day*:
*Cornflake*: 0 fish & -$150 on a new rod setup, tackle, bait, & chicken from Shortstop Pantry
*Me*: 45.5'' personal record bull 

Tight lines everyone, & happy Valentine's Day!

P.S. Shoutout & big thanks to JC over at Tight Lines for selling us that nasty mullet. :thumbup:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

What a f**king hoss! Way to go man!!! Lets celebrate with some Sailor J's tonight!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> What a f**king hoss! Way to go man!!! Lets celebrate with some Sailor J's tonight!


Thanks man! Wish you could have been there today too! & Sailor J's? "I don't know what that is." :whistling:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Thanks man! Wish you could have been there today too! & Sailor J's? "I don't know what that is." :whistling:


Were going again tomorrow(assuming we wake up)! I gotta get my card from NAS anyway!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby! Way to go!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

That's a hoss. Don't see fish like that casting a gotcha into the pomp hole.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow that's a beauty man !!!! Congrats !!! I think a couple guys hit the personal best mark yesterday. Outstanding !!!!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

The new kayak is gonna be a work horse hahaha


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Cornflake789 said:


> The new kayak is gonna be a work horse hahaha


Yeah man all the Hobies & Tarpons in the area better watch their backs cause your garage-sale special Pelican has got some GAME!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Good job guys!!! See, don't always shy away from bait that can make you gag from the smell... lol


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

penn 10/0 said:


> Good job guys!!! See, don't always shy away from bait that can make you gag from the smell... lol


Thanks man! Yeah, you got anymore of those mullet actually? Haha. I'll definitely take em off your hands at $1 a piece again! :thumbup:


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Man that's a stud!!!


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

any way you would show a newb your fishin spot lmao!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

woodinfliezz said:


> any way you would show a newb your fishin spot lmao!


PM me whenever you wanna go for some reds man!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Biggest I've ever seen !:yes: Good job!:thumbup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a hoss of a fish. Great job.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

That fish is dripping with badassery! Nice job!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hawkseye said:


> That fish is dripping with badassery! Nice job!


Dude that comment is screaming badassery! Haha, never seen that word used before. Thanks man, appreciate it!


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Super nice Red!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pomphunter said:


> Super nice Red!!!


Thanks bro! It was a blast even on the 6/0. Haha.


----------



## Stace M 6886 (Jan 22, 2014)

HOLY CRAP Scootie...that's a monster!!! Dad and I are so proud of you!! And how about putting some clothespins in your tackle box for your nose and those nasty baits?? Haha Dad said you need to get Cornflake into photography classes, what's with the shadows? LOL Way to go, congrats!!!


----------



## Stace M 6886 (Jan 22, 2014)

I just noticed under my name on the forum...that I'm a cigar minnow? Is that good? LOL!!


----------

